# When Government Becomes Unsustainable #128



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

What happens when government becomes unsustainable? California is already showing us. Also a sitting US Congressman is in favor of using nukes on American citizens. If that sentence doesn't worry you you are in big trouble.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-11-18T22_02_08-08_00

YouBoob version...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We elected people like Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, and Ilhan Omar that has no real life experiences or leadership qualities what's so ever. One is a socialist and the other is a Muslim socialist. Cortez might be dumber then Sheila Stupid Lee, that's saying something. And Omar's number one concern is the 181 year old ban on wearing headwear on the floor of the house. These are the people we elect to lead us? Really? Putin, Xi, the fat kid in NK, and Ayatollah Ali Khamenei in Iran can't keep from snickering. 

We are in deep, deep shit. 

Hey Squatch! We need to see that thar picture of the pretty nurse or she don't exist! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Again, you must pardon my memory. To me this little bit I'm referring to happened about 5 years ago. That means it happened 20 years ago. Sorry.

You mentioned using a bomb on civilians. It's been done. There was a riot in Detroit, and a bomb was dropped on the troublesome neighborhood. Not nuclear, but enough to make the area flatland.

I'm sure someone here has the details.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Don’t get me wrong the congressman who made the nuke claim should resign for his ranting. He didn’t mention use them he said you gun owners would be resisting a nuclear power and if he were a Republican the media would ostracize him out of office but this one barely gets reported. 

On the topic I think each and every person who is politically astute thinks it’s not in their life time at some point. I first read a SHTF book in 1983 referencing our economic collapse by 1990. Eventually these authors and pundits are right just like a clock twice a day is always right. That does not mean I don’t worry, for not worrying would be just a ludicrous. I found peace in prepping and knowing if SHTF I could handle it as well as most.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Again, you must pardon my memory. To me this little bit I'm referring to happened about 5 years ago. That means it happened 20 years ago. Sorry.
> 
> You mentioned using a bomb on civilians. It's been done. There was a riot in Detroit, and a bomb was dropped on the troublesome neighborhood. Not nuclear, but enough to make the area flatland.
> 
> I'm sure someone here has the details.


https://www.nytimes.com/1985/05/14/us/police-drop-bomb-on-radicals-home-in-philadelphia.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Sasquatch - Only part of my yard burned while we were recording.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton, thank you. I remembered it as being Detroit. MY guess is that there were riots there and I heard "bomb" sometime later in the newscast.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> @Sasquatch - Only part of my yard burned while we were recording.


Hopefully the part you didnt like.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Hey Squatch! We need to see that thar picture of the pretty nurse or she don't exist! :tango_face_grin:


This isn't her best photo.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> This isn't her best photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In your dreams. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> In your dreams. :vs_smirk:


I've seen pics of her. Trust me; she is crazy gorgeous. I figure she must be mercy-dating him.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I've seen pics of her. Trust me; she is crazy gorgeous. I figure she must be mercy-dating him.


Squatch got himself a looker huh? Yeah, I guess your right, he has to be playing the mercy card. :vs_smile:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Squatch got himself a looker huh? Yeah, I guess your right, he has to be playing the mercy card. :vs_smile:


Wait until she finds out he still lives with his Mommy! :vs_lol:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> @Sasquatch - Only part of my yard burned while we were recording.


As long as it wasn't the guest house. I need somewhere to stay when I come visit.


----------

